# Tree in nsv



## paddleit (Jun 5, 2011)

Just above first hwy 36 bridge a tree is being eroded on the right bank and is crossing the river about 3 feet above the water looks like it will fall in the couple of days.


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*nsv*

Is the rd 80 section about 363 cfs then? Is it still boney?


----------

